# The Philip Joint and the Terdy Lamp



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

As per discussion here I was saying that Phil didn't haave to make the joint, he just had to make it famous. And the new name of the joint was created. Well after looking at Terdy's Lamp , I, for one, have decided that that would be a cool name for the lamp and a name that would define it's Fascinating Style. Not your same old hum-drum lamp, but something with flair and style. And that's all I have to say about thaaaat.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Two down, hundreds to go…

While I'm pondering what woodworking contribution I'd like to have my name attached too…. If I'm even allowed a say in the matter (like grandchildren "naming" their grandparents)

if given the choice, what would we find when googling the "Obi (fill-in-the-blank)"


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Well now that you mention it, there's the magazine table. It aint nothing real fancy but it has potential. Let's talk Sam … what he has done with the "rocker".

I've often thought that if you don't leave your mark somewhere, you'll end up forgotten. It'll all burn in the end, but til then you have a very limited media. 
1) You can leave your mark in the music industry… Beethoven, Beatles… whatever. I can't seem to find the rest of the band (I'm a drummer)
2) Literature … I don't write
3) Then there are the Artists … Michelangelo, Rembrandt… (I can't paint fingerpaintings)
4) Fine Furniture?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I really like the Phillip Joint shown here by the guy that made it famous


----------

